# Six-Cat Family from Florida



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello! I have a family of six cats ranging in age from 1 year to 15 years old. Four are males and two are females (all neutered and spayed, of course). My four male cats have been with me the longest, and the two females joined our home last year. 
My life revolves around my cats and everything cat related!:catmilk
You can see pictures of my darlings in my album.


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome!

Curious to see your cats...but I find no album yet


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

That is strange! I created an album yesterday but it is not showing up today. I'll try again because I love to show off my cat family!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Aren't you from another cat board? I've seen your name before... either that, or I'm going senile at the age of 44. lol!!


----------



## Rheytarian (May 1, 2011)

Hi! I'm new too! I will post a pic as soon as he is brave enough to come out from under the bed. I just got him yesterday!


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

*Just on this forum*

This is the only cat board I've joined. I read several other cat forums but this is the first time I've actually joined one and posted. 

I saw a post on the behavior board yesterday and wanted to respond but couldn't until I formally joined this board. Seems like I've been reading here for ages but never got around to posting before!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, we'll need to see photographic proof. 

Lots and lots of it.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

:catmilkJust trying out my signature image with the faces of my cats.


----------

